# Dale-The fox hole



## BigTgainesville (Apr 2, 2010)

Does any one know if dale has opened for buisness yet?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 3, 2010)

You mean the one over near Winder. The army suplus store? If so then yes he Is. I was In there probabl a month and a half ago.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy easter everyone and god bless, It is getting close now.We are odering acc. on monday.We have obout 15 bows in now and all are sold .Cant wait to see all of yall again.Thanks for all of the people that has called came by and posted . DALE


----------



## DeepweR (Apr 4, 2010)

can someone pm me as to where this place is........thx,Jason


----------



## hunterarod (Apr 4, 2010)

*Foxhole?*

Would really love to know where this new place is.  Can someone please pm me a location if it is still under wraps or something. Can't wait to see the new place Dale...this is Adam.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys.We will be opening in about 2 weeks .the adress  is 302c Broad st Gainesville. The phone number is 770-297-8500 thanks for all the pms.DALE


----------



## DeepweR (Apr 5, 2010)

cool, thx


----------



## Andy Parker (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool can not wait to check it out..


----------



## law dawg (Apr 6, 2010)

ga bow hunter said:


> Happy easter everyone and god bless, It is getting close now.We are odering acc. on monday.We have obout 15 bows in now and all are sold .Cant wait to see all of yall again.Thanks for all of the people that has called came by and posted . DALE



One of those wouldn't happen to be a black lefty axe would it . . .


----------



## buck01 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Have you heard about Buck-n-Bass*

They're in Buford. I just bought a Hoyt Maxxis 31 and paid $120 LESS then any of the other Hoyt dealers.They also have PSE, Excalibur, Alpine, and Blade Runner. They told me they would beat any bodies price on Bows and Guns. Yall go check em out there some good guys.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys Dale has a Athens Accomplice 32 there to demo
they are a awesome bow you need to go and check it out


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Apr 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ga bow hunter (Apr 7, 2010)

law dawg said:


> One of those wouldn't happen to be a black lefty axe would it . . .


Hey Dave have not saw it yet.


----------



## Jestaholic (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Dale,
Are you over by the Deli across from the car wash?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Apr 7, 2010)

Jestaholic said:


> Hey Dale,
> Are you over by the Deli across from the car wash?



right next to the deli is his new shop
its a nice place I was in there yesterday dropping off some stuff


----------



## gaoutdoorsman21 (Apr 9, 2010)

*just wondering*

I saw that today when I was eating at the new japanese place. I assume yall will have guns too? Are yall open during the day so ppl can check it out?


----------



## law dawg (Apr 13, 2010)

ga bow hunter said:


> Hey Dave have not saw it yet.



I thought only us lawyers were supposed to lie!


----------



## ga bow hunter (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Dave, I have your bow in give me a call on my cell or call me at the shop at 770-297-8500 after 2pm. Dale.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

The Foxhole is OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!! Today Monday April 26,2010 is our 1st official day open! Contact us at 770 297 8500!


----------



## Potlicker60 (May 2, 2010)

I took my bow up to Dale yesterday to tell him that it was shooting very fast and flat, but the darn thing couldn't hit even close to the same spot twice.  Without even handling the bow he told me that something was loose in the shooter.  I got the manual and my allen wrenches out, and after a whole day I still can't find what part of the bow the shooter is to even try to tighten it.  Fox Hole is an awesome shop with awesome guys and awesome service...I am excited they are open.


----------



## stuffer (May 2, 2010)

I think the part he is talking about being loose is the part between the riser and the string I go through it all the time also it is US lol. it will get better


----------



## Silver Indian (May 19, 2010)

ga bow hunter said:


> The Foxhole is OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!! Today Monday April 26,2010 is our 1st official day open! Contact us at 770 297 8500!



Dale the place looks GREAT!!


----------



## cpark (May 19, 2010)

*bows*

What brand bows do they carry?


----------



## j_hughes113 (May 21, 2010)

cpark said:


> What brand bows do they carry?



Athens and PSE. Ya'll take a few minutes and run check out the store.  While you're there grab one of those Athens and put a few arrows through it..... I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 26, 2010)

Finally made a visit during a break in court! It was packed out! Great store. Awesome location! I think it's going to be a big hit! Already got a drop-a-way in my sights!!!!


----------



## JWeeks08 (May 27, 2010)

Very nice shop.... I stopped in last tues to drop off my bow with Dale. Excellent customer service as always!!! Check it out if u get a chance.


----------



## ga bow hunter (May 27, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone that has come to see the shop. If it was not for the great people that has came by the shop or called we would be nothing .would like to invite everyone to the foxhole. Thanks dale


----------



## 98GMC (May 29, 2010)

*Foxhole*

Yes he is open and schulers is closed


----------



## AliBubba (May 30, 2010)

Dale is th'man... he did an outstanding job on my BowTech... the Foxhole store has everything you need and more at a great price and fantastic service. Highly recommend it!


----------



## law dawg (Jun 3, 2010)

*I'd recommend to anybody to go see Dale . . .*

but make sure you drop your bow off with him and walk next door and eat lunch.  If not, you're gonna be stuck listening to him for a few hours . . .


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Law dawg,i think i still have your bow or do i?


----------



## law dawg (Jun 4, 2010)

Dale,  that's just wrong!  I would never want anybody to miss out on your words of wisdom.  Like telling me to shoot with both eyes closed - tried it for two seasons with no luck

On that bow, do you do lay away?  I'm thinking a dollar a day . . .


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave,you know that I am trying to help you.When are you comming up.


----------



## law dawg (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking like it will be in two weeks (June 26th).  Wife and kid going to beach that weekend.  Also bringing you some business - buddy of mine that I told you about that bought Jay's alphamax is gonna come with me.  He should need the whole nine yards - sight, rest, arrows, etc.


----------



## stev (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Dale .You have a nice shop .


----------



## unclebrad (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Dale, I work in Gainesville, first chance I get, I am going to try to make it over to your new place.  I am thinking about one of the Athens bows, either the Accomplice 34 or Buck Commander 34.  These bows look pretty good on paper, but want to see how they feel in my hands.  If you have these in stock with 30" draw, I will try to get over there and see them.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Brad, I do have them in stock if you get time come by and shoot one.Thanks Dale


----------



## cpark (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help on the drop away Dale great place.


----------



## stev (Jun 14, 2010)

law dawg said:


> Dale,  that's just wrong!  I would never want anybody to miss out on your words of wisdom.  Like telling me to shoot with both eyes closed - tried it for two seasons with no luck
> 
> On that bow, do you do lay away?  I'm thinking a dollar a day . . .



Dont give dale a knife . He is wicked with them .


----------



## jayjay24 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Ole Dale...*

Ya'll shouldn't be listenin' to ole Dale over there...he has no idea what he's doing!  JK... I can't wait to come up there and harass you Dale like I used to when Gainesville was my territory!  Can you guess who I am?  HINT:  I was always in scrubs and I'm a better shooter than you!  hahahaha  

P.S - Where's my end weight for my Vibracheck you were supposed to order me?


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I don not know since shulers is closed.


----------



## copeland7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dale, you do man, love how everyone one in North GA knows who you are and how your the man to see about a bow!!

Let me know how that dvd looked to you

Caleb

D.R.T. Hunting


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 21, 2010)

The dvd looked good , for the amount I have got to look at.Will try to finish this weekend.Dale


----------



## wareaglejim (Jun 22, 2010)

Dale, best of luck with the new place. I'll travel from Marietta to visit for all my needs. Question, been looking at new sights, do you carry Viper sights? Thanks, Jim


----------



## copeland7 (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks bud, I will be by to see you soon!!


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 25, 2010)

wareaglejim said:


> Dale, best of luck with the new place. I'll travel from Marietta to visit for all my needs. Question, been looking at new sights, do you carry Viper sights? Thanks, Jim



Thanks Jim, about the sights I ordered them on wed.will be at the shop on tue. Great to hear from you,thanks on the shop.


----------



## wareaglejim (Jun 25, 2010)

fantastic. I'll get up there in a week or two. Dale, my son has shot one of those starter bows, Golden Eagle Brave for a few years. He's 12 now and I think about ready for a youth bow. He's a little on the weak side as he has an epileptic condition that affects the strength of his right arm. Suggestions on a youth bow that he can start out on with minimal weight and work his way up to a decent poundage? I don't even really know what a minimum poundage would be to ethically let him loose on a deer. Your thoughts are appreciated. Jim


----------



## mbrowland (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey everyone..

As usual, Dale has done an great job.   Last year when Dale was at Schulers I got my 11 yr old son a Bowtech -Swat.   We took it in to have Dale make some adjustments and I walked out with an Athens Buck Commander  and my 18 y/o son got a PSE - Vendetta XL.    Expanding the archery experience has been fun for my family, not to mention people such as Dale and other friends sharing their wisdom. 

Have tall boys Dale has really worked with us to insure we had the right fit.   As far as the Athens Archery Bows, well mine is awesome.   I was gonna get me an Elite Bow and Dale had me try the Buck Commander.   It is one of the best shooting bow that I have ever shoot.   

Thanks Dale for all your help;

Bill, Hunter and Matthew


----------



## DURAMAXLT (Jun 27, 2010)

Theres no one better to tune your bows than Dale hes the man and I hear Dewaynes working there now to give Dale a day off hes great to.


----------



## autiger01 (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to put in a plug for The Fox Hole as well.  

Without getting into too much detail, I was using another new shop in town to try and tighten up a used Reezen that I purchased before last season and let's just say they couldn't quite get it figured out.  Well, I took it into Dale who basically just grabbed the bow from me, tossed it into his press, and had it fixed before I could even tell him what I thought was wrong.  He also took the time to adjust my D-loop (which the other shop put on too low even after I took it back and asked them to raise it up from the inital time they tied it on too low), paper tuned the bow, and even helped me with my shooting form a little bit.

Needless to say, there is no reason to take your bow anywhere else and I wouldn't be suprised if most of North GA is shooting Athens bows within the next couple of years!  With any luck, I will be shooting an Accomplice 32 by next Spring.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that has come by , I do not know if i can hold up to the praise.Thanks for all the kind words.If you have not come by we would like to see all of you.Dale


----------

